# This is a really beautiful city



## wooden shoes

Hi,
Could anybody help me translate this short sentence into Dutch?

This is a really beautiful city 

Dit is een moei stad??That is my try


Cheers


----------



## Grytolle

Dit is een echt mooie/schone stad.

It was a good try!


----------



## Rutger

Grytolle said:


> Dit is een echt mooie/schone stad.
> 
> It was a good try!



I agree with your translation, Grytolle. But I'd like to add that the word "schoon" is a little bit archaic in this context.The fact you use it, shows, however, that your knowledge of the Dutch language is comprehensive.

Rutger


----------



## Grytolle

Thank you  I've heard schoon in that meaning like five times today, so it was hard not to think about it, though.

 I also feel good about managing to stop myself from writing "een schoon stad"!


----------



## Lopes

I would say 'Dit is echt een prachtige stad', so change the word order.


----------



## gelooff

Grytolle said:


> Thank you  I've heard schoon in that meaning like five times today, so it was hard not to think about it, though.
> 
> I also feel good about managing to stop myself from writing "een schoon stad"!


 
You must be living in Flanders, because there people use 'schoon' in the sence of 'mooi'. In Holland people get confused if you do, because 'schoon' means 'clean'. So, if you say in Holland: 'Het is een schone stad' you are actually saying 'It is a clean city'. In Flanders, 'a clean city' is: 'een propere stad'.

I think you ought to chose if you want to learn Flamish or general Dutch. As you can see it can get quite confusing if you don't.


----------



## Frank06

*Hi,*

*It's sometimes very difficult to decide when or why or how to stop a thread and start a new one.*

*But I think that the original question has been answered sufficiently. *

*So, this thread will be closed, but a few new threads closely and loosely connected with issues raised here have been opened:*

*1. **Antwerps*
*(which includes messages originally posted in the 'beautiful city'-thread)*
*2. **Learning Standard Dutch and/or dialects*
*(which deals with learning Dutch dialects)*
*3. **Flemish and Dutch revisited*
*(which includes reactions on the notions Flemish and Dutch) *

*Groetjes,*

*Frank*
*Moderator DF*


----------

